
The Rise of the Millennial Prenup - esturk
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/06/smarter-living/millennial-prenup-weddings-money.html
======
Alex3917
Or just get married in a state with good marriage laws. E.g. if you live in
NYC, get your marriage certificate from CT instead.

~~~
gamblor956
Divorce is governed by laws of the state you live in if you don't have a
prenup...

~~~
Alex3917
Hmm interesting, didn't realize that. Although in doing a quick Google search
I see that New York just changed to being an equitable divorce state, so I
guess that specific example was moot anyway.

------
EliRivers
“Most of the millennials we have dealt with really consider it a business
deal, so there’s very little emotion attached to it,”

Round and round we go. The short-lived aberration of seeing marriage as some
kind of primarily emotional, love-based phenomenon begins to fade...

~~~
beardicus
The quote you've pulled is referring to the process of negotiating a prenup,
not to the marriage itself.

